# Masterbuilt Warranties



## smoking in nye (Aug 4, 2013)

Hi,

Masterbuilt will sell you an extended warranty if you call them and insist. I purchased a 2 year extended warranty for $99. Seeing that they wall be replacing my 2nd 40" SS (2nd generation) unit for various failure reasons, I feel the 2 years of warranty is well worth the money. I must point out that when these 1200 watt smokers are working properly they are great. 

Bill


----------



## themule69 (Aug 4, 2013)

Bill

thanks good info. I have never had a problem with my MES. I hear masterbuilt dose a good job with their warranty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## geerock (Aug 4, 2013)

themule69 said:


> Bill
> thanks good info. I have never had a problem with my MES. I hear masterbuilt dose a good job with their warranty.
> Happy smoken.
> David


Really?  Then try this story....
Bought a new mes 40 in december of last year.  Within 2 weeks the controller went bad.  Because so many units had bad controllers they were out of stick from replacing them.  I finally got one about three months later and used that one for about 3 weeks before that one failed and wouldn't shut the element off at all.  Called masterbuilt and was told that the 90 warranty period was up and nothing they could do except sell me a new unit at a discount.  Mind you...I had a working unit for about 5 weeks and the reason I was out of the warranty period was because I waited for them to get me a working part.  They can stick their customer service.........


----------

